# Build Quality



## colouredman (May 15, 2018)

Does anybody here know anything reliable about build quality of Cyprus properties?
Specifically?

1. Are there any notoriously bad developers to avoid?
2. It seems that a property in Cyprus which is 20 years old is very old, yet here in UK that’s a relatively new property; are building codes/standards better now than in the last 20 years? For example a pre war semi in UK has its faults but is probably more substantially made than ‘Wimpy’ type new builds; is that the same in Cyprus or the reverse? Is there an optimum time frame? I.e last 10 years better than previous 10 etc?
3. Are townhouses and apartments better constructed than villas? I seem to read quite a lot about poor build quality with villas; damp, single skin, etc?
4. Anybody got info on which areas are subsidence prone? I gather Polis/Argaka areas are good coz of the limestone and sandstone ground geology, whereas places like Armou and even Tala and Persia I gather have some pretty well documented subsidence and land slip issues?
5. Are end townhouses/semi’s warmer in summer and colder in winter?
6. Are flat roofs more problematic than tiled? E.g need reselling every few years etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi colouredman,

The first thing to be aware of is that only a handful of property developers actually build properties, most contract the building work to licenced building contractors on a fixed price contract (so much per square metre).

You could find buildings from the same developer that vary greatly in the quality of their construction.

During the boom years many properties were built in haste and corners were cut to increase profits and they're pretty shabby.

What you must do is *thoroughly inspect any property that you're thinking of buying*. Pay particular attention to ceilings and the junction between the walls and ceilings and floors for signs of damp, which is a particular problem with poorly built properties. Look for cracks in the external walls.

Check the quality of the fixtures and fittings. Poorer quality properties were fitted with cheap rubbish from the far east.

There are several areas prone to landslip. Problematic villages in the Paphos district include Agios Photios and Statos, Choletria, Theletra, Episkopi, Marathounda and Armou. Following devastating landslips at Agios Photios and Statos, the Government moved both villages to a new location. Choletria & Theletra villages were also relocated after suffering similar disasters.

Flat roofs regardless of whether they're tiled or sealed provide very little thermal insulation. As a consequence houses get very hot in summer and cold in winter.

As for their susceptibility to leaks, it all depends on the quality of construction. (My garage block has a flat roof – no problems since it was built 14 years ago).

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nhowarth said:


> Hi colouredman,
> 
> The first thing to be aware of is that only a handful of property developers actually build properties, most contract the building work to licenced building contractors on a fixed price contract (so much per square metre).
> 
> ...


Another Village that is prone to landslip is Nata.
As for Armou, land above the church is ok but land below the church is prone to landslip.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks Veronica – how could I forget Nata!

Those properties were built by MDE Nest Homes whose MD, Adrian Mills, fled Cyprus in 2009 after taking an alleged €2.5 million from his customers.

The sad affair was reported by the BBC in 2010 and Dominic Littlewood and team from Cowboy Builders Abroad came to Cyprus in 2014 for the Channel 5 TV series. They tracked down Adrian Mills who gave his side of the story and claimed it was not his fault.

That development is built on bentonite; a clay that absorbs huge amounts of water, expanding by as much as 15 times its original volume and shrinking back as it dries out. It is used in the oil industry as a lubricant and is a principal ingredient in cat litter. It's like building on rice pudding!

I was interviewed by Dominic but footage of my ugly mug ended upon the cutting room floor although you can hear me answering the phone. (You may be able to view Dominic's program at 



 – but it's not available in all countries.)

Regards,


----------



## colouredman (May 15, 2018)

Thanks to you both; very interesting.


----------



## Out of the Middle East (May 17, 2018)

Hi,
Sorry to hijack, but is all of Nata precarious or just this particular development you are talking about, Nigel?
Presumably older properties are ok, or am I being naive??
Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Out of the Middle East said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to hijack, but is all of Nata precarious or just this particular development you are talking about, Nigel?
> Presumably older properties are ok, or am I being naive??
> Thank you.


Quite a lot of the land in the Nata and Choletria area is clay and therefore not good to build on. If builders put very deep piles into the ground it helps but most wont do that as is expensive.
I personally would not touch any property in those areas and as a company we don't take any properties on in those areas. Would hate to be responsible for someone buying a property that is in danger of landslip.


----------



## Out of the Middle East (May 17, 2018)

Thank you, Veronica.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Out of the Middle East said:


> Presumably older properties are ok,


Older properties should be OK, but a recent land-slip in Pissouri resulted in many houses that were built over 20 years ago to be abandoned. This type of problem is extremely rare and there are various theories as to why this happened.

Many people want a property with a view and buy properties on slopes or on the edge of precipices - this isn't always a good idea.

The decent property developers will avoid building on land that prone to slippage (unlike the loony Brit who built at Nata and planned to build at Choletria.)

Cyprus has a unique geology and many university students visit to study for their degrees.

Regards,


----------



## Out of the Middle East (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for that Nigel. I am a geologist, so I will try to figure it out!!
Do you know if buying a house in Cyprus is similar to doing so in the UK, in that a survey would be required which would look into such things?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

A survey isn't required, but if you're buying a resale property it's a good idea. Here's a checklist for buying property.

Regards


----------



## Out of the Middle East (May 17, 2018)

Fantastic, Nigel. Thanks so much for that.


----------

